

Tweeter:TWTRQ Stock Went Up +1,000% Because People Thought It Was Twitter - megafounder
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/electronics-stores-stock-went-over-204900245.html;_ylt=A2KJ3CcTKlBSb1YAM6WTmYlQ

======
saejox
WOW.

